# 8N with Dearborn loader



## elitopus (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m looking at an 8N that has a Dearborn loader. I have a couple questions about it. 
From my research, I think it’s probably a model 19-22 loader. It has a trip bucket, and runs off a front mounted hyd pump.

I have no interest in having another tractor with a FEL. I would remove this one if I got it. I’d have to look at it closer to see how it mounts, but is this type of loader usually removable by just unbolting it? Any welded on brackets etc?

Is the loader worth anything? Would it be worth it to put it up on Craigslist, or is there not really a market for an old trip bucket loader?

The tractor is a 1948 8N. It runs and drives and has some newer tires and wheels. I’ve noticed the front wheels are 6-16 instead of 4-19. I assume they put the 16” wheels on there to handle to weight of the loader? I like the way the 4-19 looks better. Is there any advantage to the 6-16 if I ditch the loader?

I have a Ford 3000 with FEL that I use for heavier work. The 8N would be more for small chores.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

elitopus said:


> I’m looking at an 8N that has a Dearborn loader. I have a couple questions about it.
> From my research, I think it’s probably a model 19-22 loader. It has a trip bucket, and runs off a front mounted hyd pump.
> 
> I have no interest in having another tractor with a FEL. I would remove this one if I got it. I’d have to look at it closer to see how it mounts, but is this type of loader usually removable by just unbolting it? Any welded on brackets etc?
> ...


There should be no welded-on brackets. You might be able to get $200-$300 for it. Try for $500, and leave it on the tractor to demonstrate that it works. It seems that there is always someone interested in a loader (usually have the wrong tractor and want to know if it will fit). 

I see no advantage 6-16 wheels, other than they don't sink in quite as much in soft soil.


----------



## elitopus (Jun 2, 2020)

Ok thanks! Here’s a pic of the tractor. It needs paint, but looks to be in decent shape overall.


----------

